
New dev release of Sublime Text 3 - diggan
http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev
======
netcraft
According to this blog post:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/upgrades](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/upgrades)
he expected to ship ST3 in 2013. As someone else mentioned, its been 6 months
since the last update - Has there been any mention of an updated release date
for ST3?

~~~
jbrooksuk
I've been in touch with Kari recently regarding the Net Awards Ceremony (I'm
representing them on Friday in London) and I've been told that Jon is heads
down working on it. I believe and trust Sublime PTY on this.

This release is bigger than some people are giving it credit for.

------
shurcooL
One of my favorite things that Atom does better than ST3 out of box is its git
integration, especially in the tree view [1].

Adding sidebar icons is exciting because it paves the way to similar
functionality (either out of box, or via plugin) in ST3.

[1] [http://blog.atom.io/2014/03/13/git-
integration.html](http://blog.atom.io/2014/03/13/git-integration.html)

~~~
JonnieCache
Indeed. Hopefully the developer of
[https://sublimegit.net](https://sublimegit.net) will add support soon.

------
jbrooksuk
I've taken a bit of time to look through the new sidebar icons feature, and
explained how it's working
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15971](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15971)

For everyone who is saying "oh, how big can a sidebar icon implementation
be????" well read one of my forum replies:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15915&s...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15915&start=30#p59982)

There is more to it that just adding an icon, I'm sure.

------
Jemaclus
Well, this is refreshing. With all the "Is ST3 abandonware??" threads out
there recently, this is welcome news.

That said, only four items on the release log in 6 months? And sidebar icons,
at that? Not that I think you need to crank out a new version every six
months, but... I wonder what's been going on there since Christmas.

Hope this is just a sign that they're getting back in gear and we'll get some
improvements soon!

~~~
wbond
The following will answer some of your questions about what has been going on:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15477&p...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15477&p=58951#p58951)

~~~
jamesaguilar
Said every dying product ever (and, to be fair, some non-dying ones).

------
hakunin
The author should absolutely do what he wants, there is no problem with that,
and I don't claim entitlement to anything beyond what I paid for. The only
problem I have is with lack of a minimal status update. I don't expect blogs,
emails, honestly not even support from the author. Only a tweet "I'm taking a
break for now, will continue when feel better." This is what Ryan Bates did
with railscasts, and I respect that. Then again, I don't even claim
entitlement to this type of tweet, it just would be a decent thing to do.
Saying nothing signals abandonment, while "I'm taking time off" signals
exactly what it says.

~~~
bithush
As a _paying_ customer I _do_ expect support and that includes at least a
brief explanation as to what is happening with the product in the longer term.
A tweet. A simple one line update on the website. A forum post. Any of those
would be fine even if, like you said, it is just to say "I am burnt out, I am
taking 2014 off". I am disappointed that if he has returned to work on the
project that we just get a silent new dev build without any kind of
information about the future.

~~~
melling
I'm a paying customer too. I'm ok with the minimal support. It was only $70.
Just release when it's ready, even if it's only once every 2 years.

------
zenocon
I'm wondering if the release of atom.io started a fire...nothing like a
healthy dose of competition?

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
The _major_ thing that ST has over Atom is that it's cross-platform. I develop
on a Linux machine most of the time, so learning how to use Atom efficiently
is completely out of the question for me until they bring out a Linux release.

~~~
coldtea
Well, it also fully works and its fast.

Atom is a proof of concept at the moment. I don't even expect a "html5 based
editor" getting prevalent.

------
zachinglis
Wasn't Sublime created because he hated how TextMate 2 never came about? Or
was it just got popular then. Because it felt like the former.

------
DigitalSea
Hopefully ST3 comes out soon, but in the interim Sublime Text Editor 2 is
perfectly fine. In-fact, I wouldn't even care if ST3 didn't even get released
because ST2 does the job more than fine as it currently stands, I don't even
know what could be improved with exception of out-of-the-box GIT integration,
maybe embedded Node.js too. But you can do all of that stuff via plugins now
anyway.

Lets stop blowing this out of proportion for just a moment. You paid for an
editor and you got an editor: Sublime Text 2. Sublime Text 3 will be a
separate purchase and as far as I am aware, Jon hasn't taken any more money
for something he hasn't released yet. So what is the issue here? Lets
appreciate what we already have, which is an awesome and highly featured
editor.

~~~
coldtea
> _Hopefully ST3 comes out soon, but in the interim Sublime Text Editor 2 is
> perfectly fine._

Better than that: ST3-dev has been perfectly fine for over 6-8 months -- and
I've even use package control, 8-10 add-ons, custom themes and everything with
it.

------
SmileyKeith
It saddens me that this is news. I really wish a modern editor like this was
more actively developed. It just seems like 5 months and 4 small items in the
changelog is insufficient for sustainability.

~~~
coldtea
Well, on the other hand:

1) ST2 worked perfectly all this time.

2) I've used ST3 (dev builds) extensively and professionally for a year with
no problems whatsoever, including package management, add-ons, custom themes,
linters, etc.

3) It's far more likely he took a break working on it for those 4-5 months,
and those "4 small items" just represent stuff he changed after he started
again (recently), and not what the actual future pace of development.

------
zyxley
My reaction to more ST development these days is kind of "meh", given that
Atom is undergoing actually-active development (what with changelogs longer
than four items over whatever number of months), doesn't require mucking
around with plist files for syntaxes, and actually allows for development of
custom sidebars and other UI elements.

~~~
quaunaut
I'd be more on the Atom boat if it didn't still feel like the base installed
packages were lacking. Having to install a package to get Atom to correctly
indent Ruby was awkward, coming from Github, a Ruby shop. That's been fixed
now, but speed issues, and the file search(Cmd+T) is just awful.

It's definitely getting better but I've moved back until it's further along.

~~~
taylorbuley
For me there's also the huge structural flaw of using RegEx to parse large
chunks of text for syntax highlighting, etc. while blocking the UI thread.

You can't open large text files easily. To me, pretty important in a text
editor.

------
gberger
Be aware that the dev builds requires a license key, while the regular beta
builds [1] do not.

[1] [http://www.sublimetext.com/3](http://www.sublimetext.com/3)

------
Narretz
Loading indicators won't stop spinning. Oh well, I don't use the sidebar
anyway.

~~~
jbrooksuk
That's down to the theme. It needs updating to learn about the spinners.
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15971](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15971)

------
lmedinas
I just hope that emacs 24.4 comes out soon :)

------
andyl
I've got my hopes on NeoVim with support for embedding.

